# pigtail dialysis cathether



## codedog (Feb 21, 2016)

How would you code this ?

Procedure :Right internal Jugular Dialysis Catheter With Pigtail

The patient was placed in slight Trendelenburg. Neck is placed toward the left. Right neck is prepped and draped Local anesthetic is infiltrated.  Posterior approach to the internal jugular vein is taken It is cannulated using Seldinger technique, dilated, in a dialysis catheter with a pigtail is passed into position.position. Guide wire was removed . All ports were aspirated and heparinized and the device is secured  with sutures after placement of a Bio-patch. It was then dressed. Postoperative chest x ray was good placement with no complications. 

Would cpt code 36556  a good choice  ?
Thanks


----------



## CICIB (Feb 22, 2016)

36556-Insertion of Non-Tunneled Centrally Inserted Central Venous Catheter- ***Non-Tunneled Catheters are inserted for short term! (five to seven days) *** is in this case  the catheter  Non Tunneled or Tunneled Catheter? - Ultrasound guidance may be used to gain venous access and/or fluoroscopy to check the positioning of the catheter tip. (see +76937 and +77001)
X-ray was used to check the position of the catheter?


----------

